# York County Bowmen



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

The boys and I went up to the York club for a great day of shooting, what a great place to shoot and a real fun course. A bunch of us Durham guys and gal had a great day shooting and even brought home some hardware me two sons both brought home gold while the old man brought home bronze. Another great day, thanks too all those who helped make a great day. I will add some pictures later, I'm pooped!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations to you and the boy's on your wins today.
It sure was a great shoot.
Laura and I had a fantastic time.


----------



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Paul, now for some pictures. First one is my little guy with a 12 that he managed after his arrow skipped off the ground..lol.








Next up is the two boys pulling arrows.








Jacob liked this one.








The aligator accross the pond was a favorite.








My two little buddies


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

it was nice to meet you and your boys.thanks for the pics.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

It was soo great to finally get outside and fling some arrows. Great shoot YCB. :thumb:


----------

